# Cat With Green Snot - Sorry :(



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry for the gross description, but that is what it is. This cat has always had issues with his sinus' he is all congested and was wondering if anything OTC - meaning bioyicin or pen g would work to knock it out? Has anyone used anything that they have for their livestock on cats? I was hoping to avoid a vet bill and a $40 antibiotic if I have it in my fridge  He goes thru this yearly and comes out of it o.k., but I may take him in on Monday anyways as he has been limping on his left paw. Can't feel anything broken, no broken skin or obvious injury...Geesh, really cat vet bills - I hate spending money at the vets! There I said it  Necessary Evail :fire


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I just now saw this post. You have probably already taken care of him by now.  Hope he is better. With cats, i usually just take them to the vet. Cats are kind of weird. They can have really serious stuff and you not know it. And they can also pull out of stuff that was supposed to be terminal. The only over the counter abx I know a cat can have is penicillin.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Is he always sort of mildly sick? You might have him tested for FIV...the cat version of AIDS.


----------

